# Radon Swoop 210 9.0 welche Innenlager (typ) sind verbaut?



## Swoop210 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo bike community ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. 
Hab mir diese Frühjahr das Swoop 210 9.0 zugelegt. Nach drei Monaten und ungefähr 12 Parkeinsätzen hat das recht Tretlager den Geiß aufgegeben . Ist komplett fest lässt sich nicht mehr drehen. 
Nun ist die Frage welche Innenlager in diesem Fahrrad verbaut sind. Würde mir dann neue bestellen.
Oder jemand von euch kann mir den Lagertyp (Bezeichnung), der in den Innenlagern verbaut ist, sagen und ich presse das kaputte Lager aus und ersetze es durch ein neues. 
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Juli 2014)

Swoop210 schrieb:


> Hallo bike community ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.
> Hab mir diese Frühjahr das Swoop 210 9.0 zugelegt. Nach drei Monaten und ungefähr 12 Parkeinsätzen hat das recht Tretlager den Geiß aufgegeben . Ist komplett fest lässt sich nicht mehr drehen.
> Nun ist die Frage welche Innenlager in diesem Fahrrad verbaut sind. Würde mir dann neue bestellen.
> Oder jemand von euch kann mir den Lagertyp (Bezeichnung), der in den Innenlagern verbaut ist, sagen und ich presse das kaputte Lager aus und ersetze es durch ein neues.
> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


Das Lager ist E13 BSA 83/30, E13 baut grade einen Ersatzteil Stützpunkt auf müsste schon Arbeiten. Kannst auch mal ansprechen das das Lager erst 1/2 Jahr alt ist .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Juli 2014)

http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/bsa-bbs/
http://eu.bythehive.com/


----------

